
Bismuth - ff_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bismuth?wprov=sfti1
======
yladiz
> Bismuth was long considered the element with the highest atomic mass that is
> stable. However, in 2003 it was discovered to be extremely weakly
> radioactive: its only primordial isotope, bismuth-209, decays via alpha
> decay with a half-life more than a billion times the estimated age of the
> universe. Because of its tremendously long half-life, bismuth may still be
> considered stable for almost all purposes.

I learned something new -- Bismuth is technically radioactive.

Bismuth is probably my favorite element, because of the beautiful way it
crystalizes and the beautiful colors it has. Beyond the beauty it's also
remarkably non-toxic considering its siblings, a form of it is a useful
medicine when traveling, and it's more dense as a liquid than a solid like
water. It's a really fascinating element. I really recommend reading about
bismuth, at least this article, since the article does a good job of
explaining a lot of its interesting aspects.

~~~
throwawaysecops
magneocrystallic action == warp drive

------
BenjiWiebe
"Bismuth's extremely long half life means that if the entire Earth was made of
bismuth when it formed, less than one billionth of the bismuth would have
decayed into thallium." What? Isn't it irrelevant how much bismuth you started
with, if you measure it as a ratio??

~~~
Nzen
Perhaps there was a 'joke' comparison that that author forgot or later editors
deemed unserious.

Something like "only a mass equivalent to the Himalayas, less than one
billionth, would have decayed into thallium." This example is for
demonstration only, as I'm not sure what the equivalent would be.

------
DrScump
Bismuth is also replacing (toxic) lead in shot (pellets) used for hunting,
especially where there is evidence of lead poisoning in scavengers (like
condors in California).

------
KiDD
[http://the83rdelement.wordpress.com](http://the83rdelement.wordpress.com)

------
megadethz
Also a Cryptocurrency

